# Hello - Newbie Host Surro, where to start with expenses! please help :D



## mum_of_two (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi everyone,

After years of consideration I have finally decided to go ahead and become a host surrogate   

I've decided to go independent, I know there are agencies which can help and it is free for Surros to join but i can't get my head round the charges they ask ips to pay for their services.    

My question is where do you start when calculating the expenses? I'm in Scotland, will that make much difference to the surrogacy process. 

any help/advice is appreciated.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm a newbie ip  I'm not too sure I think you would need to work them out for yourself based on your own situation Hun


Xx


----------

